# Electrical experts, I need your thought.



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

This is my first plasma and need some advice.

Have you every come across static on a radio created by a plasma? 

Every once in a while my wife likes to go into the bedroom and listen to her radio. When I owned an LED no problem, no static. After installing Samsung's F8500, the TV causes static on her radio.

A little information: I have the set plugged into an APC 15 which protects against electrical noise and power spikes.

If you have heard of this problem, is there some type of plug in for the radio that stops static?



m


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it a basic Samsung plasma? I ask because I did an exhaustive trouble shooting for tips same issue with a client in New Orleans and sure enough the plasma was throwing off RFI. 

We ultimately had to switch out for an led. 

I've only seen this happen with this Samsung (I think it was a d450) never had issues with other displays but when researching I found a number if threads from ham radio operators who complained about cheap plasmas.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Just re-read your post. I'm going to guess you're having the same issue.

The RFI (radio frequency interference) comes from the screen so filters won't fix the problem.


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Is it a basic Samsung plasma? I ask because I did an exhaustive trouble shooting for tips same issue with a client in New Orleans and sure enough the plasma was throwing off RFI.
> 
> We ultimately had to switch out for an led.
> 
> I've only seen this happen with this Samsung (I think it was a d450) never had issues with other displays but when researching I found a number if threads from ham radio operators who complained about cheap plasmas.


It is Samsung's 64F8500.

I won't switch out because the radio isn't used that much. This isn't a cheap plasma. Maybe we have to live with it?


----------



## JimShaw (Apr 30, 2012)

rab-byte said:


> Just re-read your post. I'm going to guess you're having the same issue.
> 
> The RFI (radio frequency interference) comes from the screen so filters won't fix the problem.


When I turn on the TV by its self; no receiver; no set top box; no Blu-ray player; no Roku, there is such a slight faint of a static that nothing is really heard. I have to literately put my ear on the radio to hear anything. 

When I then turn on the TV with a receiver; the Blu-ray player or any other component, then there is an annoying static.

So, do you think it is still the RFI?


----------



## RBTO (Jan 27, 2010)

JimShaw said:


> When I turn on the TV by its self; no receiver; no set top box; no Blu-ray player; no Roku, there is such a slight faint of a static that nothing is really heard. I have to literately put my ear on the radio to hear anything.
> 
> When I then turn on the TV with a receiver; the Blu-ray player or any other component, then there is an annoying static.
> 
> So, do you think it is still the RFI?


It will depend on the content being displayed on the screen. A blank screen will produce less interference than one with some video on it. Back in the days of CRTs, there was a spycraft technique that allowed computer screens to be read at a remote distance using the radio emission they gave off. The same principle is at work with a plasma. CRTs could be protected from eavesdropping using a conductive, transparent film in front of the screen, grounded to the monitors ground. Don't know if that material is made in a large enough size, and it might interfere with the picture quality (like putting a sheet of plexiglass in front of the screen), but that would be one solution if it's worth the effort (and substantial expense). Screenwire will also work, but try selling that to your wife!

http://www.dontech.com/VCFseries.html

http://www.tekra.com/content/products/polycarbonate-films/electrical-and-electronic-fr-films?kc=googleppc&kw=electrical%20films&_vsrefdom=ppcgoogle&gclid=CLWK2tCH9LcCFUlxQgodKicAxQ


----------

